# Anyone here used Ani Network?



## isaac12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all,

Looking to switch from my local ISP and found ANI Network. Their plans are quite attractive.

If anyone has had an experience with them, care to share your views? How's their reliability and customer service? Would much appreciate it


----------



## isaac12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

Never mind. They dont provide service in my area. :/


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

@mods please close the thread.


----------

